# IELTS score required for NSW State permit 190 Visa



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am anew member.I have some queries regarding 190 Visa.Can anyone please clarify it?

1.I have got 55 points based on my Age(25pts)Education(15 pts)WorkExperience(15pts) with a ACS positive Assessment.I have cleared IELTS with 7 overall band but not each 7.My IELTS Score is 8,6.5,7,7.I wrote it thrice but couldn't get the coveted Band 7 in all and don't have patience to appear it once again.

Can you please let me know whether I will be eligible for State permit NSW?Will they reject any Visas?
My Occupation Code:261313(Software Engineer)

2.Do I have any other option to apply for any other states other than NSW with 6.5 band in each?

3.I heard that NSW is going to increase the required IELTS Band 6 to 7 just like Victoria this July,2014.Is this true?


Thanks,
Ramsy


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

ramsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am anew member.I have some queries regarding 190 Visa.Can anyone please clarify it?
> 
> ...



Please find below answers to your queries pointwise.

1. 190 visas closed for now. They will reopen in July 2014. So it depends on what are the conditions at that time.

2. Check ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) by putting your occupation code.

3. I am not sure for this. We would know about this only when new rules are announced for 2014-15 session.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

ramsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am anew member.I have some queries regarding 190 Visa.Can anyone please clarify it?
> 
> ...


Hi If you have 6.5 in writing or speaking then why dont u apply for an EOR.
I have same issue 6.5 in speaking and applied for EOR and changed to 7.5


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi

I missed it in Reading so there is no point in applying for revaluation

Ramsy


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the details.I will check it and get back to you with my queries.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

what is EOR?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Enquires on Results (EOR)
Here you have to pay some fee to British Council and get your results rechecked.

If you are confident that your results would change then go for it.
If your results improve by 0.5 points also, then you would be eligible for refund of EOR fees.

Regards,
Jeetendra




abbasraza said:


> what is EOR?


----------

